

Code Cards: Letterpress printed greeting cards for nerds - kayluhb
http://www.code-cards.com/

======
kayluhb
A friend of mine put these cards together. Pretty great.

~~~
mattbot
Thanks! Appreciate the link.

I'm totally open to suggestions for other kinds of cards too, my programming
skills are weak and I know you all have great ideas.

------
lillybro
Awesome!

